# Jobs in the almeris area



## jenniferohjenny (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello every1,
i am thinking of moving to Turre and need to find work so that i can carry on living there, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. i am qualified in childcare and also in gymnastics. i would like to maybe nanny but anything that anyone can help me with my problem i would be grateful. thank you


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jenniferohjenny said:


> Hello every1,
> i am thinking of moving to Turre and need to find work so that i can carry on living there, I was wondering if anyone could help me out. i am qualified in childcare and also in gymnastics. i would like to maybe nanny but anything that anyone can help me with my problem i would be grateful. thank you


I'm a very long way from there so I don't know it, but I did find this website about Turre


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm not sure you will find work very easily I'm afraid. Theres mass unemployment here and few jobs available. Even if you can speak spanish you'd probably struggle. The only thing I can think of for your type of qualifications would be hotel work???????

Jo xxxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> I'm not sure you will find work very easily I'm afraid. Theres mass unemployment here and few jobs available. Even if you can speak spanish you'd probably struggle. The only thing I can think of for your type of qualifications would be hotel work???????
> 
> Jo xxxx


morning!!

& Turre looks tiny, too


----------

